# C. 1890 is wrong and Stover Bicycle Mfg Co Product History



## JChapoton (Oct 4, 2013)

Stover Bicycle Mfg Co made Paragons only in 1891 and 1892.

Never seen one before  http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=36174&weiid=12953545&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En

Stover Bicycle Mfg Co Complete History:

BEFORE COMPLETE BICYCLES
--Ordinary bicycle accessories (branded Phoenix).....................1888-1892
--First true coaster "safety" brake.........................................1891
HARD-TIRED SAFETY BICYCLES
--Stover...........................................................................1891
--Iroquois.........................................................................1891-1892
--Paragon.........................................................................1891-1892
--Tiger.............................................................................1891-1892
--Ladies Freeport...............................................................1892
--Phoenix..........................................................................1892
PNEUMATIC-TIRED SAFETY BICYCLES
--Phoenix (6 different styles)...............................................1893-1898
PHOENIX BICYCLES AND DANIEL C. STOVER'S OTHER INTERESTS
  While the Phoenix name brand had been around, it only applied to the ordinary bicycle accessory segment of the business which sold products alongside the hard-tired safety offering of the time. In 1892, things changed, and Phoenix branded bicycles took over the company's offerings with 6 different models eventually being manufactured until 1898, when the company closed its doors allowing Daniel Stover to concentrate on his other two companies, THE STOVER MFG CO (started in the 1870's and maker of windmills, the first barbed wire, feed grinders, and spring manufacturung machinery) and STOVER ENGINE CO (started in the 1870's and maker of portable steam engines and later some gas engines). All three companies, Stover Bicycle Mfg Co., Stover Mfg Co., Stover Engine Co., were located in Freeport, Ill., at what was at the time Illinois largest multi-building manufacturing compounds with the first closing in 1898 and the latter two being merged into Stover Mfg & Engine who supplied engines and such to Sears, Roebuck, and Co., until 1942. Daniel C. Stover also owned Stover Novelty Works (maker of drill presses and such) which was loacted across town, which he sold in 1896.


----------

